# New to Planted Tanks, Got a New family of Swords :)



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

After reading all the interesting Threads and getting great inspirations to delve into the under water world of gardening as it were, My Tank has sprung to life Literally, I awoke this morning to do my daily regime of ferts, and while giving my large family a treat afterwards, I saw a small orange spec making a beeline for the tall and Full Anacaris. So I sat around and waited and low and behold a small Sword fry appeared. 

I have been keeping fish for some twenty years now, and never gave the thought to breading, or for that matter Live Plants, One Member stated to me my fish will love it, well she was right  At least my Swords did LOL.... so far I have only counted one, But looking at the one female her Abd. is still pretty round, i had thought as much that it was possible for her to be pregnant, seeing she is a healthy specimen.

Now i am curious to see if she bears more as the day progresses. Can You say I sound just a tad excited LOL 

I have no plans on removing the fry, I will let nature takes it course, It seems to be so far, that My Gouromis and swords are leaving the fry alone for now.

Hopefully i can get a pic or two of this adventure, I must say it is pretty sweet....


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Congrats on your 'children'. As your tank fills out with plants, you will see more and more fry running around, since they will now have a place to hide from predation.


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

Just thought I would follow up on my sword adventure, Maybe it was a Bad Idea to put in one Juvenile Male sword with three females, I got around 6 fry now two are id able now and are females, it is interesting watching the growth progression.

I may have to purchase a 20G Tall and move my Three spot Gourami's to it to make more room.

On A side note my tank is now a Jungle My Swords have taken over the Left center of the tank and I may half to yank them, 24+" high now


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Congrats on the new babies.


----------

